

Students Build Black Widow Supercar that Gets 2752.3 MPG - skorks
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/02/19/students-build-black-widow-supercar-that-gets-2752-3-mpg/

======
lonestar
"Supercar" seems a little generous seeing as how it has a top speed of 30mph.

~~~
kingsley_20
To relate the adjective "super" exclusively to speed, seems a tad shallow, no?

~~~
eds
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercar>

------
cubicle67
I wonder how these compare to the similar shaped solar powered cars for
distance/Joule in terms of efficiency?

------
oconnore
Next up: Students create an ∞ mpg car after dividing by zero!

